# Breast Metastasis From Medullary Carcinoma of Thyroid



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Unilateral Solitary Breast Metastasis From Medullary Carcinoma of Thyroid Detected by FDG-PET

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=112210&subspec_id=419


----------

